# Great weekend at essex kennel club new champion in house



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Gator "Safice's CU L8r Allig8r RA CD" earned a total of 9 points topping it all off with a Best of Breed and Group 3 to finish his Championship!!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Very handsome !!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

He is lovely! Congrats!!


----------



## montse (Jun 21, 2017)

Well done! And lovely dog!!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations. Looks like it was a very busy, successful and exciting weekend.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------

